# Attaching wood trim to tile hearth ?



## bsj425 (Oct 31, 2011)

I am trying to put the finishing touches on my hearth and am trying to attach the trim to the bottom of the hearth. How did you guys attach it? I tried a construction adhesive that said it would bond tile to wood but it surely did not. Do I need to get a special bit to drill through the tile and screw it in or how have you done it?


----------



## nate379 (Oct 31, 2011)

Finishing nails, but it sounds like my hearth is different.  I have a 2 layers of 3/4" plywood, then 1/2" sheet of cement board and then the tiles on that.  I just fired the nails into the plywood.

PL Premium is what you need for construction glue.


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 31, 2011)

I also have plywood in my hearth, and I drilled holes in the oak trim and put finish nails in about every ten inches.  I also used a caulk adhesive--Liquid Nails, maybe?  I think I got their kind made for marble and granite, but I'm also pretty sure it was made to take the heat.  I also mitered the corners and put nails and wood glue on there.  Given it to do over, I might have used a thicker wood and squared the corners instead.   If mine fails, I'll probably go that route.  But so far, it's taking a licking and still going strong.


----------



## tsc003 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hard to tell without seeing a pic but you could also use 1/4 round trim on outside bottom nailed to floor to "sandwich" the trim in place.


----------



## Trktrd (Oct 31, 2011)

If you tiled the face of your hearth maybe you could scratch out some of the grout behind the trim board and drive the finishing nails between the tiles.


----------



## bsj425 (Oct 31, 2011)

My floor is tile on a slab so the floor part won't work







The trim will be on the bottom of the face where it meets the floor


----------



## bsj425 (Oct 31, 2011)

I will probably chip grout away and counter sink some small screws the fill in over the heads


----------



## begreen (Oct 31, 2011)

I'd leave it untrimmed. It looks really nice just the way it is.


----------



## bsj425 (Oct 31, 2011)

Its hard to to tell from the pic because it is dark bu there is about a 1/2 inch gap on the bottom where the tile stops and it is really bothering me I cut the trim already and whe I first used the adhesive it looked awesome until it dried and popped off lol. But the un finished bottom edge will bother me so I got to put something there


----------



## Wade A. (Oct 31, 2011)

I've yet to find the two substances that Liquid Nail won't bond. Is that the "construction adhesive" you used? If not, I'd give that a try. Just make sure both surfaces are clean and dust free, and you might want to rough up the glaze on the tiles (if they are glazed) with some 50 grit sandpaper.  As an alternative, you could rip down some matching tile into strips and use that as a moulding. Regrouting to fill in the gap is also an option, if you could approximate a match.


----------



## nate379 (Oct 31, 2011)

Like I said, PL Premium.

Also do you plan on trimming the baseboard molding?  Looks odd.


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 31, 2011)

I've seen quarter-round granite and marble, either of which might look really nice there--ditto if you could find some quarter-round tile in a compatible color, or a glass (like a smokey amber).   The wood *could* work because of the wood baseboard, but I'd look first at going with something that would marry up the floor tile and the hearth tile.  You could also run quarter-round along where the wall meets the hearth.  Not that you asked. 

This is getting to be like that t.v. show where people walk up to strangers on the street and start critiquing what they wear, unasked. 
Extreme Home Makeover, h.c.-style.


----------



## bsj425 (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't mind the critisim it helps get ideas flowing. I am trimming the top along the wall like you said but wasn't worried about that since it's attached to wall I can attach it like regular baseboard we have lots of custom pine wood work in our house so the trim i picked should bring it all together.


----------



## ScotO (Nov 1, 2011)

there is a great adhesive that comes in a cauking tube, I used it to install my granite backsplash on my bathroom wall above the counter, and it is solid and pretty much bombproof......they sell it at lowes, it is in chrome/black tube that fits in a standard caulking gun, it is made by Locktite, I think it is called super strong adhesive?....anyway, that will work GUARANTEED to hold that trim against your tile.....no nails, no chipped tiles, etc......and BTW your hearth turned out fantastic, love the colors......can't wait to see your stove fired up on it!


----------



## bsj425 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments it looks better in person that pic was from when I was still doing the grout clean up. The stuff I used was in a blue and white tube it was called LocTite Power Grab


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 2, 2011)

I used standard clear silicone on mine, which is tile. Your's looks like smooth tile, might have less perch. Still I'd try something basic and easy to remove first over the fancier adhesives.


----------

